# ACT Lake G Sunday 26/9



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

As the topic says -launching at Diddams Close - will mindlessly troll a Chubby, and chuck a spinner bait. Just a chance to get out and away from chores for a couple of hours
Cheers

Dave


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, I will be in Sydney otherwise I would join you. I haven't had my Yak in there yet, so I'm keen to have a look. Next time maybe.


----------

